# fost home needed for minuature poodle puppy over month from July



## aminos (Jun 24, 2009)

Due to my personal health issues, I will need a fost home for my poodle over one month from July to middle August. 
She is 7 month old, cream/apricot miniature poodle, not spayed yet, house trained, well behaved, who can perform lots of tricks already. She can be left alone for hours, but she craves attention. Please no full time workers.

I have called many pet boarding services, but they can't take her in, because she's got ringworm. She has been treated over a month now and next tuesday she'll have her hair completely clipped to prevent the ringworm to come back. I desperately need a fost home (with no dogs) to look after her. She's completely spoiled by me and need to take out for walk everyday.

I live in Leicester, so ideally the fost home could be near leicester. But I will travel to get her to the right place. I will provide everything (food, bed, etc). She's got insurance covered and been microchipped.

I can afford to pay 200 for your help.

many thanks
emal: [email protected]


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

Hope everything goes well for you.

I would love to help you out but I have a dog and work full time plus off on holiday for a week during July with my parents hosue sitting my dog so they wouldn't be left alone during that week.

If you hit a dead end and have no other offers drop me a PM and I will certainly look after your dog for you during your absense.

Good luck.

Hutch6.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

if only i lived by you! she is the spit of my pippin!

im sure you will find somewhere for her


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh sorry, i have dogs otherwise i would have definitely helped you  hope you find a good home!
Chloe x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aw shes lovely, hope someone can help to look after her, shes very sweet,


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I would have LOVED to have her but unfortunately, I already have a dog. I hope you find her a good foster home. 



By the way, have you contacted her breeder? My dog's breeder said she'd be happy to have my dog back for a while if I go on holiday etc.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awww hun ill ask a few peeps for ya if i hadnt got my lot id have looked after her we are only in northants too not that far from u


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww shame i have a dog also, and also dont live far away, would of love to have looked after her for you. will you be at home during illness or going into hospital. Is it just a case of needing someone to walk her or actually take her in. will ask around for you.


----------



## aminos (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for all your replies. 
I am actually going away for an operation, so a fost home to take her in really.

It is a shame that many of you are willing to take her in, but you've got dogs already. My vet has advised me that it may not be a good idea for her to live with other dogs, as ringworm is contagious. Otherwise, she is great with other dogs and cats.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi does she still have ringworm, or being treated. I have been having a read up on it. And most sites seem to say once it is treated and cleared it is not contagious, and also older healthy dogs can be immune to it, It is puppys and young dogs who could be affected. Not sure if this helps give people more idea as if that is the only reason she cant be with dogs, people may be able to help.


----------



## aminos (Jun 24, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> hi does she still have ringworm, or being treated. I have been having a read up on it. And most sites seem to say once it is treated and cleared it is not contagious, and also older healthy dogs can be immune to it, It is puppys and young dogs who could be affected. Not sure if this helps give people more idea as if that is the only reason she cant be with dogs, people may be able to help.


thank you. 
That is true. But kennels in general wouldn't risk it and I would feel so sorry if the host family's dog catch it.... (though just slight chance)
She's been completely clipped today to clean up the fugus which may stay in her hair. She's almost recovered, and it wasn't bad at start anyway. But she dose look very strange without hair.... like a skinny chinese crest dog. :001_tt2:


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Pics!!


Thats what Pip looks like when she has had her haircut, looks sorry for herself for a couple of days after too!

Hope you find somewhere for her


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you contacted the Cinnamon Trust? I know they are specifically for elderly dog owners but they might be able to help you in some way? I'd love to offer but have a dog with a damaged immune system so have to be careful which fosters I take. (Mind you give me a poodle and you might have a fight to get her back!!)


----------



## sarah1174 (Oct 22, 2008)

I may have a plan ...... just need to speak to my friend. Is West Yorkshire just outside of Leeds too far? Can you PM me a contact number?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i would take her...but sadly i have 2 dogs and you also live far far far away from me.


----------



## Kay1794 (Jun 29, 2009)

aw she looks adorable!

wish I could help but am in Kent!


----------



## sarah1174 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry plan fallen through....good luck in your search


----------



## nhamblin84 (May 5, 2009)

awww we arent too far away but have two dogs ourselves! i really hope that you find somewhere


----------

